# Existe forma de reparar estos puntos de soldadura (PCB)



## CaLaVeRa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hola compañeros, 

Os escribo porque ha caído en mis manos el siguiente pcb, al cual tengo que tratar de soldarle el lector de tarjetas sim, y he topado con el inconveniente que 6 de los 9 puntos de soldadura carecen de la superficie metalica en donde deberia de agarrar el estaño. Conoceis algun metodo para reparar estos puntos y poder soldar con normalidad?

Os adjunto foto, los puntos de los que hablo los he señalado en rojo.

Un saludo.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 6, 2015)

No veo bien como esta, pero cuando tengo algo asi le raspo un poco con un cuter si se puede, corto unos micropedacitos de soldadura con un poquitin de pasta y las coloco en cada punto y con la estacion de soldadura lo caliento a unos 400º y queda como si fuera el rebaling.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2015)

Parece que se arrancó el cobre en esos puntos, así que no hay nada que soldar.

Intenta raspar con un cutter alrededor de alguno de los agujeros a ver si se divisa el resto del impreso, si aparece algo te servirá para intentar una nueva soldadura.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 6, 2015)

no sera que es un pcb    multilayer???....

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/4-layer-mobile-phone-pcb-multilayer-immersion-gold-printed-circuit-board-428268516.html


----------



## CaLaVeRa (Sep 6, 2015)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, intentare sacar un par de fotos de mejor calidad, y efectivamente, creo que por desgracia Fogonazo tiene razón. En ese caso y en caso de que raspando aparezca la pista, hay forma de repararla y alargarla hasta esos puntos?

El pcb del que os hablo, es la placa base de un Xperia Z2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2015)

Si aparece alguito metálico se puede soldar un "pelo" de cobre o colocarlo con pintura conductora


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 6, 2015)

CaLaVeRa dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas, intentare sacar un par de fotos de mejor calidad, y efectivamente, creo que por desgracia Fogonazo tiene razón. En ese caso y en caso de que raspando aparezca la pista, hay forma de repararla y alargarla hasta esos puntos?
> 
> El pcb del que os hablo, es la placa base de un Xperia Z2



La mejor manera es identificar cada pin y cual es su función,  puede intentar raspar para encontrar algun punto de conexión, luego aplicar tinta de plata que no es nada económica. 

Lo mas viable es buscar su función de cada pin, para tratar de puentiarlo lo mas cerca posible al conector Sim, mire este video a lo mejor le sea de utilidad:






Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Gabriel a (Oct 3, 2015)

La solucion a esto normalmente es reconstruir los railes de cobre, es decir, sustuirlos por soldadura, practicamente siempre funciona.


----------



## tgeek87 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yo me dedicó a la reparación de celulares entonces no debe de ser muy distinto, todas esas líneas lleban a un integrado , como dicen los compañeros si raspas puedes encontrar alguna pista subterránea que te sirva para dar función al chip, de lo contrario busca el integrado correspondiente al lector ybhas el debido puenteo manda una foto de todo el PCB y con gusto ayudó a tu reparación


----------

